# Lima Primer Mundo



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Es verdad que tanto el Perú como la ciudad de Lima siguen siendo del Tercer Mundo. Pero también es cierto que tenemos lugares (Centro de Lima, Miraflores, San Isidro) que están al nivel del Primer Mundo.[/*

































































































































































































































*PERÚ PRIMER MUNDO 2031*​


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

alguien me pude decir,, como puedo pegar fotos desde mi computadora hasta aqui.
solamente puedo pegar fotos de internet, pero he tratado de pegar fotos desde mi computadora y no me sale.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

emiliorichi said:


> alguien me pude decir,, como puedo pegar fotos desde mi computadora hasta aqui.
> solamente puedo pegar fotos de internet, pero he tratado de pegar fotos desde mi computadora y no me sale.


www.imageshack.us
buscas la imagen, le das host it y luego usas el link 'direct link to image' el cual pegas al cuadro de IMG
Por otro lado, ¿Qué de primer mundo tienen esas imágenes?


----------



## Alfa-Omega (Dec 16, 2005)

creo que hablar de primer o tercer mundo se refiere a aspectos mas amplios que solo lugares bien arreglados, en la gran mayoria de paises por muy pobres que sean hay alguna zona de "Primer mundo"


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

En todas las ciudades del Primer Mundo, existe una ciudad del Tercer Mundo.
Y en todas las ciudades del Tercer Mundo, existe una pequeña ciudad del Primer Mundo.


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Una foto de Lima bajada del internet*

Gracias perupd


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Mis propias fotitos. Gracias perupd*


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Mas fotos mias*


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

emiliorichi said:


> En todas las ciudades del Primer Mundo, existe una ciudad del Tercer Mundo.
> Y en todas las ciudades del Tercer Mundo, existe una pequeña ciudad del Primer Mundo.


la relacion de éstas, da el promedio general de una ciudad, si queremos hablar solo de ciudades. Una ciudad en belgica tendra una mayor parte "primermundista" que una ciudad de peru 

aunque es un analisis muy superficial


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Otras fotos mas*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buen aporte, definitivamente yo no separaria zoans "primermundistas", ese termino va de la mano con lo referente a calidad de vida promedio de toda una ciudad, terminos economicos, etc etc........siempre englobando la totalidad de las ciudades. Mas bien podriamos decir: "con apariencia, semejanza similitud, imitacion ??, o aproximacion al primer mundo", como quieran llamarlo


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estan muy bonitas tus fotos Emilio, en especial las de los alrededores de la plaza San Martin.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las del centro Historico están muy buenas.


----------



## emiliorichi (Mar 2, 2006)

Me alegra mucho que les haya gustado mis fotos. Y eso que solo es el inicio. Muy agradecido.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

emiliorichi said:


> Me alegra mucho que les haya gustado mis fotos. Y eso que solo es el inicio. Muy agradecido.


Espero que con el tiempo te vayas familiarizando más con el foro y te animes a tomar fotos de lugares poco conocidos en lima


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

me gustaba mas la plaza de Pizarro que ésta plaza. 
además le daba un aire más €peo


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy interesantes las fotos pero creo que a Lima le falta muchiiiiiiisimo para ser del primer mundo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

pienso k Lima aun le falta muchisimo..... y esto de hablar de primer mundo esta fuera de foco en un foro de de alturas y en un sentido mas amplio de arquitectura... ojala esto no se convierta en una discusion sin sentido...... ojala T_________T


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> muy interesantes las fotos pero creo que a Lima le falta muchiiiiiiisimo para ser del primer mundo.


Coincido al 100% con lo que dice Rafo. Para que Lima fuera del primer mundo, sus calles tendrían que estar libres de mendigos, de gente que patea latas o hace mil oficios. Su sistema de transporte tendría que ser moderno, silencioso y bien cuidado y sus restaurantes del centro histórico tendrían que ser de clase A-1 y no lo que son actualmente, entre un millón de cosas que se podría mencionar.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...bueno no necesariamente, lima tendria que estar libre de mendigos pa ser de primer de mundo, ya que hay muchos ciudades de paises desarrollados donde puedes ver mendigos ya sea USA, ENGLAND, ESPANA,ETC, lo que si influye es el numero de mendigos, con tal que el numero de mendigos sea pequeno, tengamos un sistema de transporte publico EFICIENTE, bastante parques y bibliotecas, y por lo menos que el 75% de la ciudad sea totalmente URBANIZADA seriamos de primer mundo ya que creo que actualmente solo el 55% de la ciudad de lima es urbnizada, el resto son contrucciones precarias.

alfinal yo soy realista y viendo los problemas de mi pais, yo diria que se logro mucho si en 30 o 35 anos estamos al mismo nivel de desarrollo QUE TIENEN PORTUGAL Y GRECIA AHORA.


----------

